# The knot thread



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Thread Jon,

I found this site quite useful at times - http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

I use a Palomar knot for terminal hooks. Quick, easy and IGFA rated as consistantly strongest.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Another good one I use instead of a loop knot is a twisted dropper knot at the end of the leader that way I make it abit bigger and then when changing hard bodies and sometimes even jigheads you thread the double through the eye or ring and loop it over and under the lure or head, BAM in stand loop knot you don't need to retie


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Excellent thread.

I generally use the improved clinch knot for basic terminal tackle connection. If tying to terminal tackle in braid (say a swivel to stop an easyrig before leader) I will use the palimor knot. Braid to leader/shock leade,r I use the improved albright knot but slightly different to above, the one I used is as described by paulus:

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4lineknotsused.htm

His site also provides knot reviews and a very useful comparison of actual knot strenght between a whole range of common knots:

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4knotstested.htm


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep top thread

I too have been converted to the FG knot after using the double uni for ages. This knot to me is the best knott for running through your guides. I flick plastics for 6-7 hours at a time and found the uni knot would fray and weaken over time. The FG is a very hardy knot.

I found this alternative way to tie them very easy and also negates the issue raised in the earlier FG knot vid about too many wraps.

I use this on my 6lb nanofil and 8 lb leader all the way up to heavier gear for outside.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I use a mid knot instead of the FG but they are similar. I find the mid knot is good on 30lb leader and above but it can slip on 20lb so needs thorough testing. How is the FG on lighter line ?

With the uni knot, I find 3 wraps on 50lb gives me the strongest connection and I would bring that up to 6 on 10lb.
Worth testing on your heavy gear to see if you can break 4 turns and then try 3.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I posted this elsewhere, but thought I might add it in here.
Easy way to start a slim beauty without having to thread a tiny little fig.8 with light lines:



The red rope is the leader, the green is the braid.
Just double the braid and start the knot as per the pic, then pull the leader knot (the double overhand) tight and continue tying as usual.
This makes it so much easier. I can now tie these out on the water!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

keza said:


> With the uni knot, I find 3 wraps on 50lb gives me the strongest connection and I would bring that up to 6 on 10lb.
> Worth testing on your heavy gear to see if you can break 4 turns and then try 3.


Yeah, anything over 40lb mono or flouro, 3 wraps is sufficient. Some time in the early 90's I changed from the palomar to the uni for terminal. I feel I get better consistency with the uni, and I can tie it eyes closed on a pitching deck. Even straight tying powerpro I use a 5 turn uni and it never slips.

braid to flouro or mono I've found no matter what the knot if it goes in and out of your guides often, it needs retying. I don't know the rate, but the knot abrades on the guides. I'd certainly retie once a day on extended trips, if not twice if you're casting a lot.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been using the knot that nezevic links to in the OP
last couple of trips i've tied it in the fiel;d and nevr had a slip or a problem

I use a uni for terminal connections
I use the mustad fly clips so don't use lopp knots anymore
but when I did I used a variant of the standard loop knot where I started the knot using the method shown by spork, then closed it with a uni


----------



## MiSCrEANT (May 13, 2014)

My line system for most of my fishing.

Mainline x Leader: Slim beauty w/ doubled braid and triple overhand leader. As many braid wraps as I can. I don't like the improved slim beauty. 
FG if time permits.

Terminal: Palomar knot to snap. For hooks/jigheads, Fish'n Fool knot. (Uni knot but line threaded twice through eye before tying.)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Recently, for tying mono line to fluorocarbon leader, I've been using the Seaguar Knot. I've found it easy to tie, slips through rod guides easily and has proven strong & reliable.

*Seaguar Knot*

1.	Make a loop in the line and in the leader and hold loops side by side. Note line running from left is on the top part of each loop.

2.	Insert index finger into loops and make 3 full counter clock-wise twists.

3.	Hold loops opens and feed tag end of line and entire leader through loop following finger out of loop.

4.	Moisten lines and pull on all 4 ends to cinch knot into a figure eight. Alternately pull tag ends and leader/line to tighten.

5.	Trim tag ends close to the knot.










More details at https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/seaguar-knot/


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well after losing to many lures being snapped off at the Knot after giving the cast to much ONE R !! & getting a wind Knot . I've started to tie all my leaders with the FG knot on all my rigs today. 
Hears hoping they work , They seem like a really good Knot . 
But if I get busted off I think I'll be going back to my 5 turn surgeon's Knot as it will be a lot easier to tie back on, And has served me well most of the time ,
on the water . 
This is a good thread.
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Last Wed I was out at my local. Not really productive so no report.
Anyway, I had a live mack on the bottom and I was casting a plastic at the kelp edge. On a cast I noticed an inch or so of extremely frayed braid. I figured I needed to repair that. It wouldn't take much of a fish to break what was left. So feeling bold, with a bait out and a plastic out, I cut off the frayed part and began to splice the braid back w a quick n dirty uni2uni. Well of course I feel a strong tug from my R hand --ordinarily I would be pleased. The plastic got bit. I had a good hold of the braid around my glove but the fish was causing an involuntary fist pump (again I should be pleased) making the splice near impossible. Do I handline about 70ft of braid and leader? Do I cleat it off and finish the splice?

Eventually the fish, bass I assume, found some kelp and at least stopped moving erratically. Downside was I was on a fast drift away from the kelp so that end was coming tight very fast. I tied the uni2uni in record time and wound down pulling the yak back to the kelp snag. When I managed to pop out of the kelp the fish was gone. I never got another bite there and no more bass for the day.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice report Zed.


----------

